

Piaget on Piaget - Genetic epistemology (1977) [video] - Aym_C
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XwjIruMI94

======
jacobolus
It’s weird how the subtitles leave out about 1/3 of what he says.

~~~
hepek
I was under the same impression, even though I do not speak French.

Anything important left out?

